

Human-Level Control Through Deep Reinforcement Learning - vinchuco
http://www.readcube.com/articles/10.1038%2Fnature14236?shared_access_token=Lo_2hFdW4MuqEcF3CVBZm9RgN0jAjWel9jnR3ZoTv0P5kedCCNjz3FJ2FhQCgXkApOr3ZSsJAldp-tw3IWgTseRnLpAc9xQq-vTA2Z5Ji9lg16_WvCy4SaOgpK5XXA6ecqo8d8J7l4EJsdjwai53GqKt-7JuioG0r3iV67MQIro74l6IxvmcVNKBgOwiMGi8U0izJStLpmQp6Vmi_8Lw_A%3D%3D

======
therobot24
When i first landed on the page my first thought was, "wow how have i never
heard of readcube.com, this looks like a simpler web version of qippa or
mendeley". Then i scrolled, got hit with a 'rent\buy' option and instantly
clicked back.

By the abstract the paper looks interesting, is there an ArXiv of it?

~~~
vinchuco
There was another discussion about it:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9109157)

